# I want to draw your dog.



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

EDIT: Sorry! I'm out of time! I managed to draw up to Charis' but thank you all for posting pics 

--

Anyone here?

It's one of those rare, quiet afternoons. Soro's still tired from his 5 hour excursion on Saturday and I don't want to do what I'm supposed to be working on...

So I want to just relax for an hour or so and do quick semi-cartoon sketches of dogs!
Nothing professional or high quality. Just for fun. *If you'd like me to draw your dog please post a picture and give me 3 adjectives that describe him/her. * I'll post the sketches here too.

(And sorry in advance if I don't draw yours. Like if I run out of time or if there are three Labs in a row or something...)
ANYONE INTERESTED?


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Feisty
Loving
Stubborn


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Goofy
Ungraceful
Hyper


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's one for you!









Alice - feisty, bossy, manipulative (and I adore her)


----------



## Khloe (Jun 29, 2011)

Protective
Serious
Crazy


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

PPP by AussieHike!, on Flickr


Shake by AussieHike!, on Flickr

Silly
Regal
Flirt


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Happy
goofy
sweet


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Shy
Curious
Affectionate








__________
Hyper
Affectionate
Ornery


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Labmom4 said:


> Happy
> goofy
> sweet


ALrighty, I'm up to yours Labmom (these are really really rough sketches).
I'm going to upload everyone up to labmom's after this one. And then let's see how much time I have (got a dinner to catch at 6!)


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay! This is such a _great/awesome/exciting_ idea. I've been thinking of what to send to you for a few days, but wanted to get something a little more 'action' as I've noticed you do motion wonderfully.

I have a painting of my last dog Georgia, and it is one of my most treasured items. Maybe you can draw her for me? The first picture is of her with my cat Otis, who also has passed away. Georgia was kind, compassionate, gentle, sweet and intuitive. I would describe Otis the same way, except with a little bit of kitty cat sass.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

Definitely feel free!!!!

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/100833-teasing-confused-dog.html

Hyperactive, dependent, childish (hah!)


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

WHEW. That was fun! Sorry if your dog doesn't actually look like your dog (these were literally like 10 minute sketches). If your dog is mottled I pretended it wasn't. 
Thanks everyone for helping me procrastinate!
Aaaaaand... Sorry if I didn't get to your dog. Gotta go!

















(Charis, my scanner cut off the bottom lip of yours for some reason... But I wasn't able to finish anyways. Which is a shame, because your dog is a STUNNER.)


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

They are awesome!
Thank you!


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

I know you ran out of time...but in case you ever want to do a round 2! 

He's playful, clownish, and tough.

Awesome thread idea - I can't wait to see the drawings of everyone's dogs!


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Canyx said:


> WHEW. That was fun! Sorry if your dog doesn't actually look like your dog (these were literally like 10 minute sketches). If your dog is mottled I pretended it wasn't.
> Thanks everyone for helping me procrastinate!
> Aaaaaand... Sorry if I didn't get to your dog. Gotta go!
> 
> ...


These are fantastic! I have to admit I think Labmom's is my fav. Too cute!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Aw Damon Looks wonderful.  Thank you.


----------



## Khloe (Jun 29, 2011)

LOL! I love it!


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

You know what that is 100% Abe. Awesome job.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

This is simply awesome.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Aww that is totally Miko ^_^ you made my day! Great sketches! <3


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Those are awesome! I love Khloe's.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

AAAWWWW! You did such a great job of Remy! I love it! That is SO him  Thank you.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Haha, they all look great, but I like Miko's the best, it makes me laugh every time I look at it.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Very cute! You did a great job of catching personalities. Alice will be surprised to have a tail!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Wally is mad I missed this thread. 

Had a pic I think would have been great for you to get a good idea on for drawing too.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, man, I missed it! If you ever have time and bored again, give Jackson a try. 





































There, there's some different angles of him, lol.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

Jackson is so adorable. As is Wally. Back to the drawing board, Canyx (I hope I've spelled your user name correctly). There seems to be a big demand for your sketching talent. And could my wee girl take a place in the line?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone 
I went and finished the other ones too!

Anywho, this was fun. Beautiful dogs.

(Pawzk9, I was unsure what Alice's back half looked like so I only drew wisps of what a dog's frame looks like... But I'm sure she'd be quite surprised to have a tail too )


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

HAH! That's extremely definitely Dexter. Drawing saved! Major thanks


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

[Quote removed by moderator]

OH MY GOD, does he really?!?!? I was just imagining one of those really annoying goofballs who slowlllyy trrriiies to poke youu.....


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Awwww, I love it! And thank you for the compliment on Jackson. Yup, he's supposed to be a Yorkie. Possibly a Silky terrier. But thanks!


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

WOW those are amazing! Loved Alice and Colt, you really do capture their personalities. 

If you ever get another chance in the future I'd love it if you could do Lo. Adjectives are Cuddly, sassy, princessy


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Never hurts to post pictures 
The only thing is I apologize if I don't happen to get to them... For me drawing is really a spur-of-the-moment sort of thing.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I dare say Canyx, I think you could make a little money on the side with your drawings. I would totally pay you to do another drawing of Remy  I showed a lot of my friend's/family and they all thought you captured him perfectly. All the other dog's were awesome too. Colt and Lucy are priceless. And I'll never look at Abe the same again. HAHAHA!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Labmom4 said:


> I dare say Canyx, I think you could make a little money on the side with your drawings. I would totally pay you to do another drawing of Remy  I showed a lot of my friend's/family and they all thought you captured him perfectly. All the other dog's were awesome too. Colt and Lucy are priceless. And I'll never look at Abe the same again. HAHAHA!


I would too!
Can I put mine in my sigy? And on my wall at home?
And one day bribe you into doing Misty so I have one of each of my furry ones?


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

These are awesome! Georgia's suits her nicely, but I have to say that you did Colt and Lucy perfectly! That is exactly how I imagine them to be  You really have a knack at showing personalities!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

+two said:


> These are awesome! Georgia's suits her nicely, but I have to say that you did Colt and Lucy perfectly! That is exactly how I imagine them to be  You really have a knack at showing personalities!


That's exactly what I thought when I say Colt and Lucy - I've never met the dogs but it reminds me of exactly how they are described on here.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

I have really goofy dogs. Sad I missed this. The sketches are amazing though! Very fun and gave me a laugh.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

You know, you could make a small fortune doing caricatures at dog shows. You are very good at capturing personality. I think you are as good as Mike McCartney, and he makes a bundle on it.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

pawzk9 said:


> you know, you could make a small fortune doing caricatures at dog shows. You are very good at capturing personality. I think you are as good as mike mccartney, and he makes a bundle on it.




+++++++++++++ like!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd definitely pay a few bucks for a quick sketch if I met you at a show!

If you get bored again, I have two dogs -- feel free to pick one or draw both. 

Crystal (papillon) is bossy, intelligent, and velcro. Casper (AKK) is playful, talkative, and shy.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Canyx! You are quite talented !


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Hmm, I'll put Faolan in this thread, just in case 

Adjectives are playful, energetic, and determined.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, just in case (would pay a little bit via paypal as well)


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments folks!
There has been a spurt of art related threads and those have been really inspiring too! The thing is, I believe I _can_ do photo-realism type drawings but copying bores me to death, and so many people are good at that form of art so I'm doubly not interested  
I like doing stuff like this because it's quick and dirty. Plus, I'm much more into expression and anatomy and not so much 100% realism. 
Caricatures at dog shows.... Now THAT is something I could see myself doing for fun one day! Hm... I technically could do higher quality caricatures if people are interested (I'd love to draw Remy again, Labmom!), with color and all that... But I'm not sure if something like that is allowed on DF. Also, because this is purely a hobby of mine, the quality would be low compared to stuff created by professional artists. If you're truly interested I hope it would be allowed to take this conversation to PMs. But otherwise, if I ever find the time I should get to these other gorgeous doggies!

(PS Charis, feel free to post it on your sig. if you want! Personally I don't think it deserves to be there )


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow!! Love the art, the personalities are caught just perfectly! 

Posing a picture or two of Trent in case you decide to draw some more


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Thanks for the compliments folks!
> There has been a spurt of art related threads and those have been really inspiring too! The thing is, I believe I _can_ do photo-realism type drawings but copying bores me to death, and so many people are good at that form of art so I'm doubly not interested
> I like doing stuff like this because it's quick and dirty. Plus, I'm much more into expression and anatomy and not so much 100% realism.
> Caricatures at dog shows.... Now THAT is something I could see myself doing for fun one day! Hm... I technically could do higher quality caricatures if people are interested (I'd love to draw Remy again, Labmom!), with color and all that... But I'm not sure if something like that is allowed on DF. Also, because this is purely a hobby of mine, the quality would be low compared to stuff created by professional artists. If you're truly interested I hope it would be allowed to take this conversation to PMs. But otherwise, if I ever find the time I should get to these other gorgeous doggies!
> ...


If you get the drawing itch again, I would seriously pay you for your time. (I cant afford a lot!) I wouldnt ask/expect a huge fancy museum-quality portrait; just a sketch like the one you already did  Have fun with it.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Plus, I'm much more into expression and anatomy and not so much 100% realism.
> Caricatures at dog shows.... Now THAT is something I could see myself doing for fun one day! Hm... I technically could do higher quality caricatures if people are interested (I'd love to draw Remy again, Labmom!), with color and all that... But I'm not sure if something like that is allowed on DF. Also, because this is purely a hobby of mine, the quality would be low compared to stuff created by professional artists.


I think you sell yourself short (from someone with a BFA in painting and printmaking, and an art-related masters degree, who has taught drawing at the Community college level.) You are very good at what you do, and in some ways that is harder than copying a photo hair by hair. I wish I were able to be that free and creative in interpretation.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree -- I would totally pay for something like this.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

If you find the time to sketch again, I would love for you to do Brody. Adjectives: silly, pushy, obnoxious


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Who loves my sigy's new piece of beautiful art?


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow Canyx - you are super artistically talented....with your drawing & photography! That is awesome! =) 

I gotta get off my lazy keister and start drawing again (although I'm only "semi-talented" compared to you!) - and learn how to use my camera.

<<sigh>> So much easier to have someone else do it. 

So - here's Bella.......ya know...just incase heeheeheehee!









friendly
protective
spazoid


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

If you ever have time again, this is BB










She is goofy, mischievous , but very sweet.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry I haven't thanked you yet - DF hasn't been loading for me today! All the pics are wonderful! Thank you so much for doing Hobbes - I can't wait to show DH! I love that he sort of looks like he's smiling even though he's got a stick in his mouth!

You are very talented!


----------



## weeman2525 (Oct 6, 2010)

If you find the time, would love to see how you draw Bandit.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I think we may have bombarded and scared Canyx off! LOL
=(


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

BellaPup said:


> I think we may have bombarded and scared Canyx off! LOL
> =(


Psh, no way! 
I have been quite busy the last two days or so though. I think I posted somewhere here that I'm sorry if I don't get to the other dogs that are posted. If I do have the time I will be sure to dig out this thread though!


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

If you ever have time I would LOVE little drawings of my guys! <3 :3


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

If I can only have one...would you draw Jetta? 

Cain: Goofy, overly enthusiastic, dopey
Taz: Serious, calm, Zen
Jetta:Super smart, playful, silly.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Canyx said:


> Psh, no way!
> I have been quite busy the last two days or so though. I think I posted somewhere here that I'm sorry if I don't get to the other dogs that are posted. If I do have the time I will be sure to dig out this thread though!


You'll sure have your work cut out for you! :whip: Heeheehee!
But at least you enjoy it!

:bounce:


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Alright, got the rest of these pooches up!
KBLover, Sorry I couldn't resist!
Bellapup, same for yours when you used the word "spazoid" 
And Trillian, sorry I only drew Jetta! I got a bit tired in the end... But I just have to say I LOVE her smile!

PS, Ignore the shadowy smudges all over the place... I used the back of the paper so it made it look super messy.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

these are brilliant,i'll put some up of mine in a bit
ASLAN








BLESS AND BLAKE








BLAKE AND ASLAN








ALL 3


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow they are amazing. If you're ever feeling inspired again, I'd love a sketch of Buffy.

















































more than anything, she's goofy. she's also alert, curious, affectionate, hyper and cuddly. oh and an attention-hog.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

If you get the chance . I LOVE your drawings!

Kodi- Melon Head, Barracuda, cuddle biscuit, oh, and moose jaws <-- These are all nicknames for him, and I think they fit him very well.

















Lady- Sweet, wanting to please, motivated

























Roonie- Instigator (in Roonie/Kodi play fights/sessions) Goofy, Grumbly


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

:laugh:

Somehow you managed to perfectly capture Brody's OMG LOOK AT THAT WAGGY THING ON MY BUTT! expression. Sometimes he realizes he has a tail and just can't keep himself from attacking it.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, I love Crystal and Casper! You captured their personalities so well. All of your sketches are great.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

FWIW I LOVE the picture of Wally sleeping, that made me lol literally.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh I love the one of BB, that is so her.


----------



## weeman2525 (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol, Bandit is awesome, thanks!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh wow, thanks!! Absolutely love Trent, perfect expression. You really have an incredible talent


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks!!! You are SO good at this, you captured Lola perfectly!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Canyx....that is soooooo awesomely cute...and definitely Bella!! Everyone else is super cute, too! You rock! =)


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Canyx said:


> Alright, got the rest of these pooches up!
> KBLover, Sorry I couldn't resist!
> Bellapup, same for yours when you used the word "spazoid"
> And Trillian, sorry I only drew Jetta! I got a bit tired in the end... But I just have to say I LOVE her smile!



I love it! All of those are so much Wally. 

That sleeping one could also be named "Wally Mad" because that's his pout pose too LOL.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Well if you ever want to draw puggers.

Gweeb

























Jezzy

























Together


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Your sketches are awesome! I LOVE sleeping Wally. If you do some more could you consider including my boy?
I'd describe him as proud and playful, yet also rather of chill.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks like you need more work! I'd love a Sophie pic if you get a chance. 

I'd describe her as loves-everything, energetic, and cuddly.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh my, I love that last photo of Sophie. Beautiful dog and beautiful scenery


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Lindbert said:


> Oh my, I love that last photo of Sophie. Beautiful dog and beautiful scenery


Aw, thank you. I'm a fan of both myself.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

you might just be a little biased! Sophie's coloring is so gorgeous and rich. Do you know what breed(s) she is?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Pip can be very serious, and a bit shy, but is a very sweet boy.











Maisy does everything the most. 
Squash is sweet and easy-going but also has a mischievous streak. This is my new favorite picture of them.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow!!! You're good! If you get a chance, could you take a stab at drawing mine? 

Kimma: Hyper, Crazy, Mischievous

















Bubbles: Silly, Cuddly, Beauty-Queen

















Pentti: Goofy, Handsome, Lover
(He's the one on the left in this pic)


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Lindbert said:


> you might just be a little biased! Sophie's coloring is so gorgeous and rich. Do you know what breed(s) she is?


The shelter said chessie x. She seems more like a lab x personality and looks-wise, but she does have the golden eyes and when we run into oldey-timey hunters in the woods they always say "nice chessie". And whenever I say one, people always think it's the other. So who knows?


----------



## chipinmom (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry to bump up such an old thread, but Canyx, your sketches are AMAZING! I love that they are cartoonish but still very lifelike. So great!


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree. I hope this gets started again if Canyx is still hanging around the boards.


----------



## Mischamoo (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi there I was just wondering if u was still drawing dogs, if so could u draw my mums for me thanks x


----------

